# Action: Battles in the East



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

[Initiating log-in sequence]
.
..
…
[Log-in sequence initiated, obtaining retinal scan]
.
..
…
….
[Retinal scan complete, welcome Commander Patient Hunter]

“input mission log.” O’Kauyon spoke to the data drone.

[Mission log input initiated]

“I am Shas’o Fal’shia Kais Kauyon of the Fal’shia tio’ve, set with the task of overseeing, policing and defending the outpost of Vol’eng.

I suppose I had best start by speaking about the planet itself. Vol’eng boasts some rather…interesting geography, consisting mostly of wetland marshes, boggy swamps and thick forests. The atmosphere is incredibly humid, so much so that dehumidifier units have been fitted to member’s helmets from practically all castes and even to many of our drones found to malfunction due to the high water content in the air. 

Despite it’s rather adverse conditions, this particular planet was selected among many others in the area as a prime outpost against the Gue’la forces that have made home close by. Also adding to it’s strategic importance are the high quantities of Shaspor’laga or ‘Promethium’ as the Gue’la Imperium call it that have been discovered to be secreted in pockets several miles below the planet’s surface. Shaspor’laga is a prime fossil fuel for use in our battlesuit’s flame weapons among other, more frivolous or convenient uses.

We have inhabited this planet for some forty years now and have had few problems with the Humans prior to the current events. When we first arrived here, the Gue’la population was sparce and had seemingly been neglected by their people’s administrative authorities. After a small resistance, we managed to force their conditional surrender, leaving them their rights to citizenship here on the planet, albeit under Tau rule and administration over their home city, which we have named Pol’hano.

Since our arrival, we were also able to establish our own colony city of Fio’t’ang, which is currently being used as our base of military, political, economical and theological operations.

On the subject now of the Ultramarines, the Gue’la’s super soldiers as it were. The Ultramarines first made landfall on the western peninsula, across the rather shallow ocean between it and Fio’t’ang. In the past few months, they have already managed to progress easterwards across both sea and land and now current prepare to move in and besiege the multi-cultural city of Pol’hano.

Data drone, run kor’ka map programme.”

[Kor’ka map programme initiated]



“As you can see, the Ultramarines’ forces were swift and without hindrance from the difficult conditions when it came to mobilizing against us. Currently my subordinate, Shas’el Folving or Captain Ironside as the human Gue’vesa as we have come to know them call her remains in anticipation of the Imperium’s attack and is ready to deploy one of our few Hunter Cadres outside the city walls of Pol’hano in a hope to cut the Imperial forces off before they can reach the city, thus minimizing civilian casualties. 

Kor’o Folshin , otherwise known as Admiral Starwing, whom leads Vol’eng’s Air Caste fleet has already deployed a small number of Orca dropships to evacuate as many civilians as is possible and many more are making their way through the dangerous swamplands by foot towards our capital city here.

If the Greater Good holds strong, the city of Por’hano will remain intact and it’s citizens will soon be able to return to their homes. If this is not the case however and the Imperium overrun the city then we may be in trouble. This said though, it is doubtful they will be able to mobilize at all effectively through the sprawling Vash’nash forests that separate this city from the greater continent. 

From within the woods, the Ultramarines will no doubt be easy targets for our Kroot auxiliaries to pick off…though I dread to think what we would find of the poor Gue’la afterwards.

Ultimately, this defensive campaign can be divided in to six main objectives, which are:

- The destruction of the Ultramarines contingent’s main forward base across the western shore.

- The defence of the city of Por’hano.

- The protection of the Capital City of Fio’t’ang.

- The defence of the Fal’shia contingent’s primary leader, the Ethereal Aun’el Ti, whom resides within the Capital City but insists on heading to the battlefield should Por’hano fall.

- The protection of the Vash’nash Shaspor’laga drilling facility.

- The complete surrender or at least forced retreat of the Ultramarines force.

Should we succeed in this endeavour then immediate action will be taken to reinforce the planet’s defences against future attacks now that it has become apparent that we have caught the eyes of the Imperium.

Should we fail then we must re-evaluate the risks and benefits of our position here.

For now though, our top priority is to hold the Ultramarines invasion at bay long enough for the civilians in Por’hano to make for safety.

Shas’o, signing out.”

Commander O’Kauyon stopped for a moment, closing his eyes and sighing heavily. Aun’ti walked over to him from across the Shas’o’s quarters and placed his hand gently on O’Kauyon’s shoulder. O’Kauyon opened his eyes then and turned to walk away.
The battle for Vol’eng was about to begin…and the dawn of the battle was readying to take place on the horizon, just beyond the walls of Por’hano.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Initiating log-in sequence]
.
..
…
[Log-in sequence initiated, obtaining retinal scan]
.
..
…
….
[Retinal scan complete, welcome Captain Ironside]

“input mission log.” El’folving muttered.

[Mission log input initiated]

“Sha-, errr….I-is this thing on? Are we live, hello?! Oh…oh, sorry.’ said El’folving, peering clueless at the data drone in confusion. She had only just passed her Trial By Fire to become a Shas’el, capable of deploying her own forces and inputting detailed field and campaign logs. She cleared her throat affirmatively and started again.

“Shas’el Folving reporting here from the Gue’vesa city of Por’hano. The Ultramarines’ advancement is nearly upon us, our scouts report they are approximately six hours away from their forces’ calculated maximum distance for besiegement. 

I have deployed our first Hunter Cadre twenty miles from the city’s walls. This should be a fair enough distance for the battle to commence without endangering the civilians whilst at the same time keeping the cadre close enough to the city to be reinforced or to fall back to effectively.

Run the kor’ka map programme, please.”

[Kor’ka map programme initiated]
￼


I have split the Cadre’s battlesuit squads in to four equal groups.

Their members and objectives are as follows.

*Team A: XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team Dec’shak*
Fire Warriors: 
Ui’Shiven, Cutting blade ((dragonkingofstars))
Ui’By’rell, Beautiful Killer ((DestroyerHive))
Ui’Kunas, Agile Strike ((Santaire))
*Objective:*
An exceptionally adaptable squad of Shas’ui, this configuration of battlesuits includes warriors adept at not only close-quarters ‘fire fighting’ but also ranged assault. As such, their main objective will be to focus fore mostly on the Gue’la’s foot soldiers and standard infantry. Though they are capable of holding their own against hardier foes, such as the Imperium’s dreaded ‘Terminator’ squads, they should attempt to steer clear of the larger targets in order to maximise their proficiency on the battlefield…but as a side point, how large does your ego have to be to name your troops ‘Terminators’? That’s just a little overconfident, is it not?!

*Team B: XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team Vega’shak*
Fire Warriors:
Ui’Vet, Swift Edge ((NPC))
Ui’Tyerr, Stormthunder ((NPC))
Ui’Urtung’ha, Mountainsplitter ((NPC))
*Objective:*
Specialising in powerful singular attacks, this squad’s main objective is to eliminate the march larger foes the Imperium may attempt to send against us such as Terminators or even the macabre Dreadnoughts whilst maximising their distance from combat scenarios as much as possible.

I would imagine, due to the nature of their objectives, that these two battlesuit configurations will be working in close conjunction with each other.

*Team C: XV25 Stealthsuit Team Gue’so’vasag (Including experimental XV32)*
Fire Warriors:
Ui’M’yen, Unforeseen ((jackinator))
Ui’tolvar, Silent Dark ((NPC))
Gue’vesa’Ui'Run'al, Hidden Lightning ((DasOmen))
*Objective:*
This team is an interesting and somewhat radical configuration not just for a standard Stealthsuit team but for the entire Tau Empire’s battle forces. This is the first ever squad to my knowledge to include a battlesuit built for the use of a human auxiliary. The XV32 Shas'gui'vesa Stealthsuit carries essentially the same systems and hardware of the standard XV25 with slight modifications to it’s weight and general configurations to make it suitable for use by a Human. Should this field test prove successful, we may yet see more of our alien auxiliaries piloting battlesuits on the fields of war.
This aside, the primary objective of this squad is to disorientate and disrupt the enemy forces by targeting their larger weapon’s systems as well as key members of their footmen squads. In this sense, the Gue’so’vasag will be working as ‘assassins’ in this defence with the primary target being the enemy’s moral. If we can force them to retreat before they reach the city walls without too much bloodshed then we will have fought well today.

*Team D: XV88 Broadside Battlesuit Team Shas’mont’vasag*
Fire Warriors:
Ui’Or’es, Powerful ((Karak the Unfaithful))
Ui’Qath, Peacefire ((NPC))
*Objective:*
The main objective of this squad is fairly typical of their role. They are to provide mobile artillery support with the main focus being the Imperium’s horrific Dreadnought battlesuits as well as their Whirlwind artillery tanks, supporting our Hammerhead Gunships.

*Deployed also will be 3 squads of Fire Warriors, 2 Squads of Pathfinders, 2 Kroot Carnivore Packs, 2 Devilfish Dropships and 2 Hammerhead Gunships.*

The Ultramarines forces will be upon us in no more than six hours. Use this time to prepare your battlesuits, your guns and your minds for the upcoming firestorm that will fall upon us. *Remember, the key objective is to protect the city at all costs!*

Shas’el, signing out…” El’folving spoke, closing the data drone’s monitor. 

She walked from her dimly lit quarters to the launch bay where her battlesuit awaited her. A splendorous ruby and amber light flooded her room through the crystalline windows, it was indeed a beautiful evening in Por’hano…


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Run'al che lel stood in the battlesuit hanger, he was doing one last check on his battlesuit before the battle. he remembered his first conversation he had with his new shas O, or at least parts of it.

"why do you take on our names and not the names of your people?" he remembered being asked, Run'al che lel smiled a bit as he remembered his answer, pulling open the hatch to his battle suit and climbing inside as he put it on. "if the Gue'vesa are ever truly to be apart of the greater good, we must integrate ourselves fully with the tau" smiling somewhat as the hatch closed he watched as several drones flew over to him. 

" Run'al che lel, the earth cast requires a test to ensure the XV32 is opperational and running within accacptable paramaters. please procede towards observation room five three three four" the drones stayed there awaiting his comfermation. two of the drones aproached the suit and deployed their mantanance tools to release him from the clamps that held his suit in place. as the clamps were removed Run'al che lel gave his response. 

"i appreciate your concern earth cast, i will make my way to the observation room at once." he took a few steps only to have his suit spark a bit. "drone, can you see what that is? the damage isn't showing up on my sensors" last thing he needed was a short. a short circuit right before battle was never a good sign. 

as the drone flew over behind him, it seemed to colide with the problem as a shower of sparks rained down on the drone. "problem located, fuel line failed to detach. electronic fuel port damaged, inacting repairs." the drone worked quickly and efficiently as it repaird the XV32's slight problem. as it was resolved, Run'al che lel made his way to the observation area to put the suit through it's paces. a few earth cast techs were there to greet him, their oil covered uniforms showing the signs of just having repaired a XV8. 

"Gue'vesa'Ui, please fly through the glowing green rings displayed on your Hud's visor. also, please switch your stealth systems on when flying through the blue rings and deactavate them when flying through the red rings. blue rings we request you shoot the target when flying through. are you ready?" came a voice over his coms as Run'al che lel gripped his burst cannon firmly in his hand. 
------------------------------
Test of XV32 Comincing in 
3
.
.
2
.
.
1
.
.
GO
-----------------------------

Run'al che lel jumped into the air, flooring his throttle as he rocketed upwards to fly through the first ring. the second, third, and fourth were easy enough, a nice banking turn took care of them, though as the fifth came up he watched as it changed color. cloaking as he went through he'd go on to fly through the sixth without much problem but had to cut his jets power and roll some to make it through the next one as he rocketed off in another direction. number eight had him decloak right before number nine changed from green to blue. a series of targets appearing inside the ring. lining up his sights he quickly unleashed a torrent of pulse rounds to deal with it. 

"you think he's going to break the record?" asked one of the earth cast inside the observation booth as they took notes and checked it against the suit's expected performance. "doubt it, it's just a prototype. one that will hardly see production. i doubt the suit will hold up to it's expectations" replied another. a air cast pilot behind the two gave a disproving look at the earth cast members. "do you hate the human so much you would doom him to failure?" the earth cast member in question at least had the quads to say "yes. i do." before explaining why. 

all this talking didn't distract Run'al che lel in the least as he contenued through the course. but as he flew he noticed the rings started to move in iregular patterns. he tried to go faster to catch the rings but his suit's hud was giving him warnings, multiple red warning icons started popping up on his hud. touching down on the ground for a moment he ran as fast as he could to allow his suit to recharge it's boosters before leaping up into the air. the short pause allowed a few of the warning lights to dissapear but there were still more to be seen. little to Run'al che lel's knowledge, the earth cast who wasn't too fond of him was skewing the results by turning a dial to increase the difficulty level of the rings. 

the last ring, a gold one was just in sight but it was flying around the test area like a bat out of hell, then again, so was Run'al che lel, although Run'al che lel wasn't nearly as graceful as he had smacked full speed into a few walls to bound himself off of them just to keep up with the damn thing. "Dammit GET BACK HERE" he would shout, red lining his engines as he gained a sudden uncontrollable burst of speed causing him to pass through the ring, but smash through the observation room's window in the process. 

Run'al che lel landed with a harsh thump and grinned to a halt as he skidded along the floor. laying at the end of a scorched and ragged streak mark that had been left on the ground from his crash he lay there motionless face down. 

"you pass gue'vesa. barely" the earth cast would grumble in a displeased tone. at that a few repair drones flew in through the hole and began doing matanance work on his suit. while a command drone flew infront of his visor. " Run'al che lel, your presence is requested. switch to torrent page VVXG9 for mission package"​


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

in the hanger bay Shash'Ui Fal’shia Shiven Uqua was examining his battle suit which sat in its storage cradel. he nodded to him self and turned to the earth caste engineer beside him "every thing is in working order?" 

"Ineed Ui’Shiven, all systems and subsytems are working at full capcity." 

he pushed a button and the lift they stood on lifted them up "the Ultramarines will be defeated." 

Ui’Shiven snorted "assumeing they are Ultramarines." 

"they would not be so foolish to try the same trick again."

"assumeing Gue’Felsa will not do domethign foolish is a loseing prospect," the lift stopped and Ui’Shiven leaned over and examed some joint fittings "have you heard stroys about them? thousands dead for the gain of a mile, shooting thouse who run from iminet death, there shear stubborness about every scrap of dirt, I mean," he looked at the earth cast engineer, "why does the Imperium send a space marine,," his mouth fumbled on the word "chapta, Etherals bless it I sound like a ork." he chuckled but kept his train of thought on "any way, why would they send marine here? becuse some "god" once commanded that all Gue'Felsa will join him?" 

"watch the Gue'Felsa comments, you might cause disharmay with Run'al che." 

"I know," Ui’Shiven pushed a joy stick up and the lift, well lifted "I all ready sent a letter to El’folving to make sure that this was a correct and not a earth caste, no offense noble worker," he said with a very slight bow who in return gave a hand gesture of none taken "computer error." 

"and?" 

"no error, in the wisdom of the Etherals this is to be a grand test, we are to treat him as any other Shas."

the lift stopped "by the etherals you could not get a faster lift?" 

"This was built for moveing delcate equipment, and that means slowness." 

"sorry." Ui’Shiven said and the earth caste gave the no offense hand gestue again, then pushed a button on the lift, the battle suits hatch opened and a ramp extened from the lift to the suit. 


Ui’Shiven walked over and climbed into the suit the hatch closed for a moment it was dark then systems lit up a light yellow, one by one sytems lights came on, self tested, and activated till all sytems were yellow. 

the radio came to life in the voice of the earth cast egineer "how are the systems "all yellow," the respons came back "I am ready." 

the cradel fell back silently, no woosh of air like a imperal system would and the battle suit stood on its own two legs. 

the outer soundsytem came on a Ui’Shiven spoke though it "think I go for a "walk" to test the sytems." the battle suit walked out the earth caste engineer yelled after him "good luck." not sure why he said that.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Or'es was over seeing the last stages of XV88 preperation, the weapons were being charged but Or'es still needed to wait for his companion, Qath.

He stood, arms folded, watching the earth caste workers and drones charge the suit. "Or'es!"

he turned to see Shas'ui Qath coming towards him. "hey peacy" 'peacy' was qath's nickname because his name meant 'Peacefire' "so is it the usual?" Or'es asked.
Qath nodded, "We're going to be taking out some Gue'la armour and providing support for the hammerheads" Or'es grinned, "the commanders have got us blowing things up, how typical" Qath grinned back at him.

Or'es looked back at his broadside and then at Qath's, "well peacy, it seems were ready"
the two tau scrambled over to their battlesuits and climbed aboard.

Or'es got into his seat, careful to make sure he hadn't forgot his pulse pistol, and tapped something into the controls. The hatch lowered down and for a moment Or'es only had the dim lights of the systems in the darkness. then the large screen flickered into life and gave him a view of the loading bays from his XV88 monitor.

From here it always felt the battlesuit became part of him, as though he wasn't a regular tau and instead he was a large battlesuit with two railguns on his shoulders.

He looked around to see Qath had activated his XV88 and was ready to move, "everything working in there Or'es?" he asked him.
"everything is fine, how about you?" Qath's head monitor looked at Or'es and nodded "you know how it is, can't complain" Or'es laughed at that.

Or'es flexed his [battlesuit] legs and arms, after all this time it still felt strange to him, as though he was one with the XV88.

"legs find a good spot, the gue'la will be here in six hours" Or'es said, "six hours? why the heck did you get us ready now?" Qauth asked. Or'es laughed for a bit, "come on peacy, lets move out"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

At the back of the observation room Me'yen was mildly surprised, the human was good. She was no great supporter of the Gue'vesa, but she respected their abilities, even so, this one was exceptional. She frowned disapprovingly at the earth caste's back. He was in no position to twist the scales against a fellow warrior. She made to speak out, until there was a series of clattering collisions, followed by a crunch as the suit bounced off walls and crashed into the floor after the last ring.

A few of the technicians hurried out and Me'yen turned her back in disgust, heading out through the doors to her own battlesuit. She had already been through the tests but had decided to stay back and watch her fellow pilots attempts. She would be working with them almost exclusively, and she made sure she had at least some idea of their capabilities before they went into battle.

She reached the hanger quickly, it was the closest to the test chamber and she was soon locked into her suit and reading off systems to her herself. "Power, green, life support, green, thrusters, green, weapons, green..." She screened out the rest of it, knowing she could check through the systems just as efficently despite her lack of attention. This would be her first major engagement since the deaths of her bond siblings, and the first engagement with this stealth suit team, it was almost a frightening thought, the importance of their task coupled with the freshness of their unit was a worrying thought.

Her systems check complete, she demounted the suit from it's position and nimbly spun it towards the doors, moving forward in anticipation of her teams arrival and their dispatch to battle...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The hangar was vast and gloomy as By'rell entered. Her battlesuit was waiting for her next to the other lifeless suits. She could distinguish it easily, with its slightly extra bulk, and well-polished chassis. By'rell rubbed the battlesuit with affection, a large smile on her face. She loved her job.

The battlesuit clunked forward as she walked. She loved her XV8, because it offered her immense protection, as well as weapons of wanton destruction. The viewscreens in the suit's visor glowed reds and greens, as the systems activated. She withdrew her arm from the suit's mechanism, and flicked on the voice emitter, so that her voice could be heard outside of the suit. "I need some ammo" she said casually. Within seconds, labor drones hovered to her position, large ammo boxes and fuel canisters suspended by long, metallic arms. The offered her the objects, which she took with earnest and clipped to her battlesuit's waist, until it she couldn't fit anymore. By'rell was always in constant need of ammunition.

She switched off the emitter so that only the other suits would be able to hear her. There was no point wasting power on taunting enemies, since the roar of her burst cannon and flamer would drown out her voice anyway. She clanged forward in her armor, to meet up with the rest of her team. The enemy was only six hours away. Six hours until she got the chance to kill again, in the name of the Greater Good.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Kunas slipped out of the briefing room and began the short walk to the battlesuit hangar. He wondered about his squadmates. One of them, By'rell, was using an older chasis and might slow him down in battle whereas the other, Shiven, was too hot headed for Kunas' taste.

He entered the hangar bay and smiled as he saw his suit in it's cradle. He walked over and checked over the exterior of his suit, searching for anything that might be a hindrance when in battle. He believed in being swift but still packing enough punch to be able to deliver a killing blow. He glanced at his new plasma rifle and noticed something.

The barrel seemed too bulky and there was an unwieldy ammo container at it's rear. He walked to a control panel on the wall and activated the display. A hologram of his suit appeared, followed by two labour drones, and he focused in on the plasma rifle. Using the tip of his finger he drew the ammo box off the back of the plasma rifle and dropped it in the waste bin icon. At the same time the drones removed the box and placed it carefully to one side.

He stripped away two layers of the plasma rifle's barrel and ran checks to discover what risks he was running. The computer informed him that nothing bad would happen if he replaced the covering's with another, more effective but lighter, cooling system. He did so and the drones set to work. He chose another ammo box equipped with a belt feed and fitted the end of the tube to the rear of his plasma rifle, clipping the box to his belt

He admired his refitted plasma rifle before walking behind the battle suit and activating the systems. He ran all the pre battle checks. Weapons, green, armour integrity green, life support, green, thrusters, green. All systems green. The battle suit clunked as it moved foward. Kunas raised his arm and the plasma rifle moved with it. He


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Too many insects swarm the ground. I have slept now through such infestation…but their scuttering grows too loud.

￼

*Location: Eastern T’uun Lowlands
The Ultramarines 3rd Company slowly move in to lay siege to the heretical monument beyond the horizon…*

Sergeant Antenor walked about the murky lowlands, peering across at the relatively small city far off in the distance. It was far too far away for the Whirlwind artillery tanks to strike a crucial hit against it and such attacks would be a waste of valuable ammunition. 
Captain Fabian of the 3rd Company had left Antenor in charge of the city’s siege whilst the majority of the xenos slayers prepared for the Company’s primary objective.

The swamps of T’uun were thick and cumbersome. The hulking form of Antenor’s Terminator Armour crushed the very land beneath him with ever step, sinking his plated legs in to thick, murky water. The conditions were indeed not ideal for an assault on a city but he would persevere. He could not allow a place that defied the emperor so audaciously to stand before him. He would level the city with his bare fists if he had too.

As the Ultramarines finally navigated a forested section of the swampland, overcast by a ragged canopy of trees, they came at last to a dank but solid clearing. There on the horizon, as if appearing out of nowhere, sat in waiting a great array of Tau forces.

Antenor narrowed his eyes at the head of the Tau ambush, the inverted red battlesuit that could belong only to a commanding member of the foul xenos filth.

From within her armoured shell, El’folving eyed Antenor in the brief silence before the storm.
Before the Tau Cadre stood an impressive host of Gue’la Marines. A Dreadnought stood to the left of the relatively small but imposing squad, preparing for the word to fire. In their ranks, the Imperium had brought with them siege tanks, two Whirlwinds armed with missile launchers.

The tension rose to an unbearable level.
“Sir…now is the time.” the Dreadnought hummed through his vox unit.
Antenor nodded..

*“For the Emperor, OPEN FIRE!”* He called
*“So Tau’va, SHAS'MONT!”* El’folving returned.

And all hell broke loose upon the dank fields.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

(I am willing to change this if it's Godmodding)

Kunas activated his jet back and flew into the air. He soared into the sky, blasting off shots from his plasma rifle. Bolt rounds flashed around him and then a missile was fired at him. He killed his jumpjets and fell like a stone, the rocket missing him by centimetres. He slammed into the turf and loosed a volley of missiles at the dreadnought. Two of the missiles bounced off but the other hit plum, knocking the vehicle back but not penetrating the thick armour of the walker.

While Kunas was occupied a missile launcher wielding marine had fixed him in their sights. The missile slammed into the side of Kunas' battlesuit but the armour held and he spun, vaporising the marine with a single shot. He advanced forward, his team moving with him. One of the fire warrior teams turned and loosed a volley at one of the spacemarine squads and Kunas added his fire power to their's.

At the same time he spoke into his vox. "Team Vega’shak, requesting support. I need you to take out that dreadnought before it kills any one else." The battlesuit team leader replied swiftly "you can count on us Team Dec’shak, Tyerr out." The other battlesuit team leapt forward, guns whirring. Kunas ran after them, providing covering fire from his plasma rifle...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The two mightly XV88s stomped forward to the sound of a battle gaining momentum. The ground cracked and splintered under the wait of their large feet.Hell seemed to have broken loose as the two great armies slammed into each other, pulse shots and burst rounds being exchanged by both sides and the ground was quickly stained by cyan and red blood.
"Or'es! enemy armour and walkers within range!" Qath said through his battlesuit.
And indeed their was: two visible missile-armed tanks and and an imperial walker known as a 'Dreadnought'. A flashing image appeared onto Or'es screen:

~~~Gue'la siege-class armour - 2 units~~~
~~~Gue'la assault walker - 1 unit~~~

~~~Primary target~~~​
"Fix them in your sights!" Or'es said back to him.
He readied himself, the XV88 legs fixed into position and the two mighty railguns came down into firing position. Or'es fixed the crosshairs on his screen on the nearest whirlwind tank and began to charge his railguns. A loud hum penetrated his ears as the railguns charged.
######​
The bar began to climb and grow darker, the higher it got the more power would be used.

##########​
That was enough.
The railgun fired: a piercing streak of blue and white whizzed through the air and hit the whirlwind right in the side.
The tank shook and mighty explosion went through the air as the whirlwind was destroyed, parts went in all directions and hit anyone nearby. It went still for a moment but continued to burn and a plume of black smoke rose into the air.

~~~Target Eliminated~~~​
"hey peacy" Or'es grinned from within his battlesuit "one down"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Me'yen watched as the first whirlwind erupted in aball of flame, the railgun easily decimating the lightly armoured tank. The second vehicle, seeing the fate of it's compatriot, fell back further into the trees, out of sight of this massive XV88s but closer to the concealed stealth team. At this Me'yen began to move, calling out to her companions. "I'm going to take it down before it can do any damage." She began to tread stealthily through the trees towards it. "Watch my back."

After barely a hundred metres she finally got a clear view of the tank. The turret tracked this way and that as it tracked targets on the battlefield. Occasionally it unleashed a salvo of missiles with a roar. Checking that her team mates were in position Me'yen lined up her shot. Settling the auto-targeting reticule of her gun over the rear plating of the vehicle, the cross hairs super-imposed on her vision by the battle suit corresponding to the fusion gun. Her finger squeezed the trigger and for a dazzling split second a beam of heat linked her and the whirlwind before the tank exploded, the munitions within cooking off at the impact of the fusion gun's fire. She smiled to herself...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Ui’Shiven jump jets lept him five feet in the air, but 25 feet left, a burst of heavy bolter chaseing, his weapons were close range though so he had no counter. The massive battle suit moved into a stand of trees a pair of fire warror squads had taken cover there early in the battle and were laying suppresive fire upon the feild. 

Ui’Shiven moved though the woods the rattle, roar and general din of battle not getting though his suits NBC protection at the edge of the forest he emerged to see a squad of Ultramarine bikers emering from the generl choas of battle with perpose, to kill the two squads.

Ui’Shiven loosed a burst of codded transmission that alert the squads with the proper frequencys he then loosed a burst cannon blast as he emerged from the woods small trees snaping around him as he lit the nearby battle feild blue with light from his cannon.

the bikers swung around, a battle suit worth any three squads of firewarrors and charged the battle suit, the fusion blaster soon flared melting bikers to slag. teh attack bike flared a heavy bolter round that pittered, and creatored the armor of the XV8 the bikers got closer, the sargent drew a power fist as every one around him died he pulled his fist back as he closed to hammer the suits leg as he went by.

but Ui’Shiven left the leg and applyed a bust of jump pack to get air born geting eight feet of hight. the biker zoomed past him and slamed into a tree wrapping the bike around it and killing the sargent. 

Ui’Shiven landed and looked around, the fight was still rageing and he need a new traget,,,


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Run'al che lel stalked the marines as they fought, waiting for opportunities to strike at the marines without them noticing his position. hiding behind one of the marine vehicles, he'd watch as a small squad of marines came into view, just having passed the front of the vehicle. waiting for a moment, he'd open fire on the group of marines. his burst cannon screaming as countless pulse rounds sailed towards the marines smacking into them and ripping through their armor. 

as the squad fell, Run'al che lel boosted away with his jetpack, landing amongst the brush as he tried to locacte a target of oppertunity, his cloaking field still active as he watched and listend. " Run'al che lel to broadside team. requesting rail gun support on following target. two rail gun blasts to the legs of the gue'la walker's knee joints. the rest of the shots need to impact the transport. stagger shots by one foot going down the transport's side. sending visual of targets now" he replied, watching the designated targets a bit more as he started sending live video, careful not to move his head too quickly as he sent the feed, knowing the tau couldn't handle the quick direction change. he'd also take time to mark them on his minimap, pinging the two as targets. loosing the dreadnought and the transport would be a harsh blow to the moral of the marines. not only that, they weren't outright killing the dreadnought, they were defacing it, humiliating it and the marine's who stood beside it.


----------

